# - 8GB iPhone



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

***Edited**


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mine . ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

pics too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Provisionally sold...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Pics..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's not a scratch on the screen btw, its a reflection from the box... I really need to learn how to take pics and need a decent camera!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sold


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Russ, oddly enough I sold one exactly like that mate with a mark on that corner. You did'nt buy it off me or some fella on ebay did you? LOL

What a small world if you did!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

King Eric said:


> Russ, oddly enough I sold one exactly like that mate with a mark on that corner. You did'nt buy it off me or some fella on ebay did you? LOL
> 
> What a small world if you did!


Nope lol, I inflicted this mark myself, I was sooooo pee'd off when I did it.

That would be a small world!! I bought mine from CPW on Boxing Day.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i keep missing these! stop buying them so quick!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Got it this morning mate, wifes well chuffed thx, ps thanks for coming out your way last night, much appreciated 

top seller folks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

182_blue said:


> Got it this morning mate, wifes well chuffed thx, ps thanks for coming out your way last night, much appreciated
> 
> top seller folks


Thanks Shaun mate - did you get the £20 on Paypal okay?

Sorry about the mess up, thanks for letting me sort it, and cheers for the goodies, MASSIVELY appreciated.

Thanks,

Russ.

Oh and...

http://www.ausmotive.com/images/Audi-S3-Sportback-MY09-01.jpg


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL, yeh got the paypal, appreciated  , although im not sure the wife will apreciate the S3 pic LOL

no probs on the goodies either, i appreciate all the trouble you went to

ps, any ideas how to import contacts from old sim cards ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

182_blue said:


> LOL, yeh got the paypal, appreciated  , although im not sure the wife will apreciate the S3 pic LOL
> 
> no probs on the goodies either, i appreciate all the trouble you went to
> 
> ps, any ideas how to import contacts from old sim cards ?


What's the old phone? Probably easiest to sync the old phone with Outlook, then resync Outlook with iTunes...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RussZS said:


> What's the old phone? Probably easiest to sync the old phone with Outlook, then resync Outlook with iTunes...


hmm, its wifes old phone, some samsung thing, not sure it will even connect to a pc LOL, perhaps i need to put it in mine and do it that way


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

oh, by the way its all unlocked too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

182_blue said:


> oh, by the way its all unlocked too


Good man, didn't take you long! Good to see Special Delivery living up to its promises too.

Getting the contacts into Outlook is going to be the easiest way of doing it, if you can do it via yours.

Obviously the phone is designed to only be used with the Sim it comes with, and Apple assumes everyone has Outlook or something similar... bit of a pain in the ahole tbh


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh, mine will sync ok, but i dont even have a cable for hers ?, ok, will carry on playing, nice little phone by tjhe way, im impressed


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

182_blue said:


> yeh, mine will sync ok, but i dont even have a cable for hers ?, ok, will carry on playing, nice little phone by tjhe way, im impressed


It is great, but I send about 1000 texts a month, so I'm loving using a 'normal' phone again in that respect, but I miss having weather, email and internet available instantly...

You tempted to get the new one to replace yours?

Gorgeous car btw... got me looking at GTi's now...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RussZS said:


> It is great, but I send about 1000 texts a month, so I'm loving using a 'normal' phone again in that respect, but I miss having weather, email and internet available instantly...
> 
> You tempted to get the new one to replace yours?
> 
> Gorgeous car btw... got me looking at GTi's now...


yeh, might look at the new one, but im waiting to see what the n96 is like first

Thx for comment, i like the car too , ps yours was looking good too :thumb:


----------



## E1Raz (May 31, 2007)

@ 182: Save all the old contacts on the sim and copy them over to the iphone with the software SIMport. You should be able to download it via installer.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ok, got simport, just need to sus how to get contacts back onto the simcard


----------



## E1Raz (May 31, 2007)

Sorry bud, cant help with that. Not sure how to put contacts back onto simcard. Im sure simport only does sim>iphone but not the other way round.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

what kind of phone are the contacts on?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

thinking of getting the new 3g iphone 

pros and cons on getting one please


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mike 318is said:


> thinking of getting the new 3g iphone
> 
> pros and cons on getting one please


Probably needs a whole new thread...

BUT, I am LOVING using a Nokia again (8800) for texting as it requires no effort, unlike the iPhone - I send about 1000 per month.

I am tempted to get something else now, perhaps the Nokia 8800 Arte or similar - I miss my 'premium' Nokia's.

That said, I will miss internet, email and weather being instantly available.

Plus the new one has GPS... :wall:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Probably needs a whole new thread...
> 
> BUT, I am LOVING using a Nokia again (8800) for texting as it requires no effort, unlike the iPhone - I send about 1000 per month.
> 
> ...


have you considered the n96 ?, or you do like the 8800 style


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

182_blue said:


> have you considered the n96 ?, or you do like the 8800 style


It's just nice having something smaller in my pocket, but no doubt I would get bored of the 8800 again within a week.

When is the N96 out?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RussZS said:


> It's just nice having something smaller in my pocket, but no doubt I would get bored of the 8800 again within a week.
> 
> When is the N96 out?


end of this month or so iirc










http://europe.nokia.com/A4797549


 Camera 5 MP, 2592x1944 pixels, Carl Zeiss optics, autofocus,
 Camera Video: Video(VGA 30fps), flash
 Camera External: Secondary VGA videocall camera
 Display Type: TFT, 16M colors
 Display Size: 240 x 320 pixels, 2.8 inches
 Dual slide design
 Built-in GPS receiver
 A-GPS function
 Music Foramts: MP3/AAC/AAC+/eAAC+/WMA player
 3.5 mm audio output jack
 Stereo FM Radio with RDS
 TV out
 DVB-H TV broadcast receiver
 Ringtones Type: Polyphonic (64 channels), Monophonic, True Tones, MP3
 OS Symbian OS, S60 rel. 3.2
 3G HSDPA: 3.6 Mbps
 WLAN: Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g, UPnP technology
 GPRS: Class 32, 107 / 64.2 kbps
 EDGE: Class 32, 296 kbps
 DTM Class 11, 177 kbps
 HSCSD
 Browser WAP 2.0/xHTML, HTML, RSS reader
 Bluetooth: v2.0 with A2DP
 USB: v2.0 microUSB
 Messaging SMS, MMS, Email, Instant Messaging
 Push to talk
 Vibration
 Built-in handsfree
 Memory: 16 GB internal memory
 128MB RAM, 256MB system memory
 Memory Phonebook: Practically unlimited entries and fields, Photocall
 Call records Detailed, max 30 days
 Card slot microSD (TransFlash)
 Infrared port
 Games Downloadable
 Java MIDP 2.0
 Organizer
 Office document viewer
 T9
 Voice dial/memo
 Battery: Standard battery, Li-Ion 950 mAh (BL-5F)
 Dimensions: 103 x 55 x 18mm, 92 cc
 Weight: 125g
 Stand-by Up to 220 h
 Talk time Up to 3 h 40 min


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Is anyone getting the upgraded phone but keeping there old iphone ?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Why do you ask?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

winrya said:


> Why do you ask?


LOL, just in case they wanted to pass it on my way

ps, please dont post on the here if you are selling  (unless you have paid subs)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I could be tempted into doing a deal Shaun 

I am going to see how much I can buy an 8800 Arte for an eBay... how much you offering? lol...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RussZS said:


> I could be tempted into doing a deal Shaun
> 
> I am going to see how much I can buy an 8800 Arte for an eBay... how much you offering? lol...


:doublesho , if your serious let me know, perhaps a megs bag as a swop :lol:

seriously let me know if you are


----------

